# low income do i have to file a tax return



## chard (Sep 16, 2010)

Can anyone help I am aresident of the canary islands with a small income derived from interest on capitol in a building society I have been told as my income is low I do not have to file a tax return is this true i have heard so many conflicting stories


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

chard said:


> Can anyone help I am aresident of the canary islands with a small income derived from interest on capitol in a building society I have been told as my income is low I do not have to file a tax return is this true i have heard so many conflicting stories


I presume the Building Soc. is in the U.K. and that you pay tax there.

I have pensions that are taxed in the U.K. The Gestor whom I questioned, told me that, at the moment, I need not fill in a Spanish Tax return. However if I start earning money in Spain then I would have to. I too live in the Canary Islands, El Hierro.

What is the betting that you will get conflicting replies to your post?

If in doubt consult a Gestor


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

You're right Hepa! I think you do have to! Here is a very clear site in English that gives you all the info, unless it's different in the Canaries. I must admit I haven't read it through because I just can't concentrate for more than 30 seconds on tax issues, so I'll leave that up to the interested parties! Enjoy your reading
Spanish Income Tax 2010


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

chard said:


> Can anyone help I am aresident of the canary islands with a small income derived from interest on capitol in a building society I have been told as my income is low I do not have to file a tax return is this true i have heard so many conflicting stories


My Gestors tax dept says if you are on low income you are not obliged to submit, but many of those on low income do because some gov departments require a copy.
Here they charge 30eu & my advice is to check your circumstances with your local Gestor, or visit the Hacienda office as they can (are here) be quite helpful.


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

playamonte said:


> My Gestors tax dept says if you are on low income you are not obliged to submit, but many of those on low income do because some gov departments require a copy.
> Here they charge 30eu & my advice is to check your circumstances with your local Gestor, or visit the Hacienda office as they can (are here) be quite helpful.


You're right and so is the Gestor - but are you aware of those limits. Low means less about 1600€ in the year for interest payments. Or whatever the amount if more than one source of income... interest payments and a pension for example.

Gestor information is fine, but get it on paper and then ask another one to verify 

Unfortunately, the only way of knowing for sure is by checking with hacienda. Their web site has all the info. Also lots of tax firms in Spain on the web in English. A search for "Spanish Tax Allowances for foreign income" and similar returns some good Google results.

In the end it's worth remembering that "the Gestor said" is no defence.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Xose said:


> You're right and so is the Gestor - but are you aware of those limits. Low means less about 1600€ in the year for interest payments. Or whatever the amount if more than one source of income... interest payments and a pension for example.
> 
> Gestor information is fine, but get it on paper and then ask another one to verify
> 
> ...


Yes I am aware (of the threshold) and you will also note I mentioned about a visit to the Hacienda.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

They are correct, you dont have to if you fall under the threshold ... however it's worth spending the €50 odd euros a year to do a zero return so you can prove to authorities in the future if needs be that you have always been on the Spanish tax system and declaring


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Just found the English page of the Spanish tax authority - Agencia Tributaria. Will also add to the useful links sticky.

https://www.agenciatributaria.gob.es/AEAT.sede/en_gb/Inicio/Inicio.shtml


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Just found the English page of the Spanish tax authority - Agencia Tributaria. Will also add to the useful links sticky.
> 
> https://www.agenciatributaria.gob.es/AEAT.sede/en_gb/Inicio/Inicio.shtml



Be careful, my browser blocked this site, told me it was not a trusted site.


----------



## chard (Sep 16, 2010)

*thank*



Hepa said:


> I presume the Building Soc. is in the U.K. and that you pay tax there.
> 
> I have pensions that are taxed in the U.K. The Gestor whom I questioned, told me that, at the moment, I need not fill in a Spanish Tax return. However if I start earning money in Spain then I would have to. I too live in the Canary Islands, El Hierro.
> 
> ...


It would appear the best solution is to submit a nil return thanks again
CHEERS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Hepa said:


> Be careful, my browser blocked this site, told me it was not a trusted site.


How bizarre. But I guess nobody trusts the tax office ... !! Probably because it starts with https:\\ ?

It is a link from the Agencia Tributaria home page but the whole website is a bit flaky (like most Spanish official websites). I have downloaded and filled in my Modelo 30 and we'll be trotting off to the nearest AT office on Monday. 

I didn't realise the onus was on individuals to declare untaxed interest from offshore accounts covered by the EU Savings Tax Directive; I assumed we'd get a bill some day.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Hepa said:


> Be careful, my browser blocked this site, told me it was not a trusted site.


It does it to me on all spanish government sites.


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

Hepa said:


> Be careful, my browser blocked this site, told me it was not a trusted site.


Not surprising for Spanish government web sites. None of the system admins are tasked with updating security certificates.

As a Firefox user I rely a fair bit on the WOT (Web Of Trust) addon. This tells me that others have tagged these sites as either OK (deep green), not sure or no votes (? showed), not sure or mixed (orange) or get me out of here (red). I stick to green sites and so far, with anti virus s/w also, so good.

Interestingly, the Expat forum has a higher trust rating, but by far fewer people 

Xose


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Xose said:


> Not surprising for Spanish government web sites. None of the system admins are tasked with updating security certificates.
> 
> As a Firefox user I rely a fair bit on the WOT (Web Of Trust) addon. This tells me that others have tagged these sites as either OK (deep green), not sure or no votes (? showed), not sure or mixed (orange) or get me out of here (red). I stick to green sites and so far, with anti virus s/w also, so good.
> 
> ...


??? We have Firefox, but I don't think we have WOT. WOT  do we have to do??


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> ??? We have Firefox, but I don't think we have WOT. WOT  do we have to do??


It's under "tools" then "add-ons".

A new window opens with lots of them, IMO, WOT is a must for added security on the net, but the others are down to personal pref... java quick launch for example, depends if you can afford the resource on your PC, it's probably already there in any case

Xose


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

BTW - Sorry OP, :focus:


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Alcalaina said:


> I didn't realise the onus was on individuals to declare untaxed interest from offshore accounts covered by the EU Savings Tax Directive; I assumed we'd get a bill some day.


As a Spanish resident the onus is upon you to declare worldwide income in most circumstances


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Xose said:


> It's under "tools" then "add-ons".
> 
> A new window opens with lots of them, IMO, WOT is a must for added security on the net, but the others are down to personal pref... java quick launch for example, depends if you can afford the resource on your PC, it's probably already there in any case
> 
> Xose


Thank you


----------

